# Introduction & tips on introducing kitten to 2 resident cats



## Lisa88 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and will mainly be looking for some tips to start on introducing my new kitten to my two resident cats. I started off by getting female kitten (Cutler) and she would cry when she was by herself so we got her a friend. We adopted a 6 month old rescue kitten (Banks) and they bonded pretty quickly. Cutler is now 2.5 years old and Banks is 3. I would say they are both pretty friendly, but Banks is definitely the most outgoing of the two. They will both go downstairs and smell everyones shoes when people come over, but Banks wants to go up to everyone new and smell them as well. And now, about a 1.5 weeks ago we got another kitten. Her name is Peanut and she is about 10 weeks old and is an absolute ball of energy. We kept the resident cats separate from her for the first week. However within a couple days my current cats were scratching at the door and the kitten was trying to get out. We let them meet a little yesterday and today. Banks wants to smell everything around her and wants to see her every chance he gets. He growls some and hisses but nothing major. He wont really go totally up to her yet. So I'm thinking he will adjust pretty quickly because his curiosity is going to get the best of him. Cutler seems like a different story though. She has seen the kitten today and yesterday, but she just hisses a little and then runs and hides. However, she comes running out of hiding when the kitten is away and she hears me with the can opener - so the hiding isnt permanent and she's sitting on my lap as I type haha.

Well, sorry for the long paragraph but that's basically me and my kitties at the current moment. Thanks for reading and for any tips on continuing intros.


----------



## Lisa88 (Jan 26, 2012)

And here are pictures of everyone - my 2 resident cats laying together and the new kitten:


----------



## xrobotlove (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey, I'm new too. I cant remember the proper way to reference other websites-- so to the moderator that approves this post, if I didn't do it right let me know or something. Anyway, the human society website has a very detailed step-by-step guide on introducing your new Kitty to your resident kitties. Go to Google. Type into the search bar: Introducing A New Cat. The FIRST web page that shows up will be the humane society's guide. Its titled 'Introducing a New Cat To Other Pets.' I hope this helps! Good luck, let me know how it goes.


----------



## anfr5 (Jan 29, 2012)

You may have to post this in one of the other forums once you have enough posts.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here are great guidelines on introductions

Cat-to-Cat Introductions | Little Big Cat

Things usually go quicker with kittens. Mine were only separated for one day, but it was more an accident that turned out okay than anything else.

Adorable cats!


----------



## LadyMiseryAli (Jan 22, 2012)

So you have a little Peanut too? Since my fiance and I live in a room in his mom's place, we had to introduce Peanut to our alpha cat, Chinchilla rather quickly. Chinchilla didn't hiss at him or anything, and she does like him.....when he's not trying to play with her or bite her neck. It's still a process with our cats and it's only been almost 4 weeks since we brought Peanut home. Good luck with your bunch!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I just completed an intro I didn't think would work out tonight. See my post titled something like "Intro report.."

Duddlebug nailed it in her post on my thread. If they aren't attacking they'll be fine.

The first intro I did took just over a month to get to cuddle buddy status. This one will be about the same.


----------



## xrobotlove (Jan 25, 2012)

Woah. Lisa88, that is the cutest kitten I've seen in a long time. That cat is kitty-model cute! I wouldn't be surprised if I saw her picture on a bag of cat food one day


----------



## Lisa88 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the responses! I will definitely look into all the info everyone posted on introductions. I really appreciate it! I will have to start a new thread in another section on their progress and if I need more pointers. So far peanut is out if we are home unless she starts chasing the older cats too much - she basically wants to be in whatever room they're in. But xrobotelove - it is so funny you say that! When the breeder was sending me pictures of her, she would pose in every one. I'll post them so you can see...


----------



## Revo (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm certainly no expert since I don't even have a kitten or a cat yet (just a dog) and I'm new here as well, but I've been reading all over about introductions (since I have to get the kitten introduced to my dog) and it seems that you keep the kitten separate to give it time to adjust and start having 5-15 minute sessions where they can all be in the same room (while you are there to supervise) and play with them and give them treats so they see it as a positive thing. You have to pay attention to how the cats are acting because if one of the residents shows aggression or the kitten seems to be overwhelmed you must end that session. You don't want to push it or else none of the cats will see it as a positive experience. As time goes on you can increase the sessions per day and then start increasing session length.

If the kitten feels overwhelmed you can also try one resident cat at a time initially (or even have the resident cat kept in its carrier so the kitten can inspect while feeling safe).


----------

